# Tim Meigs bows



## kotchman (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been thinking about ordering a used Tim Meigs longbow from a seller in Florida. I've talked to some people about his bows and it's all been positive. I'd really like to see some pics of some ya’ll might own, and hear what ya'll have to say about them


----------



## Dennis (Feb 18, 2010)

Go to stickbow and tradgang and do a search on them you should get a whole bunch of pics and feedback


----------

